# Creek carpin



## catchemall88 (Mar 22, 2014)

Got out on a local flow from 12-3 today with the 5wt tossing a number 8 epoxy minnow and a number 12 stonefly nymph. Two carp, along with a handful of chubs, green sunfish, and one lmb.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Excellent ! Most of my carp fishing is also done in some pretty small waters, it's always a challenge I enjoy. Sounds like a ''Nice Mixed Bag'' of fish.
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## catchemall88 (Mar 22, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Excellent ! Most of my carp fishing is also done in some pretty small waters, it's always a challenge I enjoy. Sounds like a ''Nice Mixed Bag'' of fish.
> 
> Good Luck and Good Fishing



I appreciate the feedback and I can't stay away from them right now.








This bad boy took me for quite the run up and down the creek.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

catchemall88 said:


> I appreciate the feedback and I can't stay away from them right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get a measurement on that one? Looks like a long fish!

Carp are an addiction, and it looks like you're on the fast track to attending meetings.


----------



## catchemall88 (Mar 22, 2014)

TheCream said:


> Did you get a measurement on that one? Looks like a long fish!
> 
> 
> 
> Carp are an addiction, and it looks like you're on the fast track to attending meetings.



Like a bonehead I didn't bring a measuring tape or scale, but will for future catches. I'm already past the 1st step of addiction, which is denial.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

catchemall88 said:


> Like a bonehead I didn't bring a measuring tape or scale, but will for future catches. I'm already past the 1st step of addiction, which is denial.


I just pulled your photo into AutoCad, based on a cork handle that is 7" long which is standard for many rods, that fish measures 23.75" from end to end.
Nice fish!


----------



## catchemall88 (Mar 22, 2014)

flyman01 said:


> I just pulled your photo into AutoCad, based on a cork handle that is 7" long which is standard for many rods, that fish measures 23.75" from end to end.
> 
> Nice fish!



Thanks for the measurement flyman01! What is the autocad software you mention? It sounds like it may be helpful for other historic measurements.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

catchemall88 said:


> Thanks for the measurement flyman01! What is the autocad software you mention? It sounds like it may be helpful for other historic measurements.


It is a computer aided design software used for mechanical and structural design. I am able to ratio the picture according to a 7" cork handle; the software proportioned the photo making everything "actual size." I measured the fish after it was proportioned and it came out to 23.75 inches.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is what AutoCAD measured your fish as.


----------

